# Brown Tree Frogs



## joel.994 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey anyone that has brown tree frogs i am thinking of buying some soon and was wondering what lights heating and things you need in there enclosures? ive looked on several internet sites but they only say how big they grow etc..


----------



## TassieHerper (Aug 29, 2010)

If you are talking about L. Ewingii then for the most part you don't need a thing for them with regard to heat. as for lighting any herp can benefit from UVB and calcium supplements added to their diet. A 0.5 uvb globe is sufficient enough and will assist in breeding. I have 5 of the little buggers and love them.

Any further questions please don't hesitate to ask.

Tassie Herper


----------



## joel.994 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a couple more questions what do you use for substrate? and do you have any pictures of your enclosure
Thanks


----------



## TassieHerper (Aug 29, 2010)

I use coco husk as my substrate. don't get it from the pet shops as they charge a fortune for it...something like $6-$8 for it, go to the hard ware store and get the non fertilised stuff, it is only like $3 a block.

You want your vivariums to be no shorter than 2 foot. The taller the better but at the same time you need to provide a way down to the bottom as that’s where they eat, 4 foot should be plenty and 2 foot should be your minimum.

I am using Exo-Terra terrariums for mine purely because I like the professional look they have.
they have gone through a few upgrades but all have been sufficient for their needs
Pictures are place in order of the upgrade from left to right. You will need to spray the terrarium down once a day at least though because as much as we would like to think the little guys will hope in the water, it is no guarantee


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 30, 2010)

brown tree frogs would be awesome.


----------



## cheddah (Aug 30, 2010)

My setup a few months back. Wish they would spawn and stop making funny noises for the sake of it


----------



## joel.994 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info.. and pictures


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 30, 2010)

nice setup cheddah


----------



## TassieHerper (Aug 30, 2010)

Brown tree frogs will call through out the year reagrdles of season and because of this calling is not indication of spawning. they can be tricky little buggers to spawn, i am yet to have any spawn and i have been keeping them for 5 years. that being said i am not making any real effort to allow it to happen.

are you sure you have a mix of sexs?


----------



## cheddah (Aug 30, 2010)

Cheers Byron

Yep, got atleast 2 big females...and not sure how many males, but theres atleast a couple making noises. Rather loud for such a small frog 

I think that exo terra maybe too small? Would be neat if i can get them to spawn in that, as appose to something bigger and maybe outside where they seem much more happy to spawn.....


----------



## TassieHerper (Aug 31, 2010)

i am using the 3 foot exo terra for mine and i have 5 brown trees and 3 spotteds in there. Surprisingly they all have plenty of room.


----------



## joel.994 (Aug 31, 2010)

around how much is an exo terra tank?


----------



## TassieHerper (Sep 1, 2010)

Depending on what size you want. Size will depend on how many you intend to keep, 2-3 will do fine in the 18x18x25 inch terrarium and that goes for around 160-200 depending on where you go and how far they have to post. 3-5 you will need the 24x18x24 inch terrarium that around 260-280 again depending on location. In the 36x18x24 inch terrarium I wouldn't keep more than about 7 in there and that will set you back around 340-380 again depending on location.

I would recommend you get at least a compact top with a 0.5 UVB globe. They don’t need it but they will benefit greatly from it and you can get the night glow globes witch look great.

Tassie Herper


----------

